# EMT-B to Army 68W or Navy Corpsman



## TeePee91 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I'm looking for some current feed back. I'm enrolling in the EMT-B program here at the local Community College, I'm 25 and still interested in enlisting in either Army or Navy. Would enlisting with this certification and experience be of any benefit towards 68W AIT or Corpsman A-School? Aside from getting a qualifying score on the ASVAB.

Thanks


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2017)

The knowledge would help and the understanding of basic anatomy, physiology, and pathophysiology wouldn't hurt. If you have your NREMT when you enlist you'll still go through the training because the military wants to train you their way and their way only. So essentially you'd be going thought EMT school all over again with the exception of adding a few things.


----------



## TeePee91 (Aug 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> The knowledge would help and the understanding of basic anatomy, physiology, and pathophysiology wouldn't hurt. If you have your NREMT when you enlist you'll still go through the training because the military wants to train you their way and their way only. So essentially you'd be going thought EMT school all over again with the exception of adding a few things.


Thanks for the response. I'll keep that in mind as I continue through the process.


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 16, 2017)

You will of course have to retake the army's version some good differences 
ABC (EMT) - Airway Breathing Circulation
ABC (68W) - Airway Bleeding Circulation 

It should be lots of fun!  Good luck!


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 16, 2017)

TeePee91 said:


> Would enlisting with this certification and experience be of any benefit towards 68W AIT or Corpsman A-School?



As @CALEMT said, if you have your NREMT, you can skip the EMT portion of the 68W AIT. You may also be able to enlist at an advanced rank (E4 - Specialist) through ACASP.

This is all from Google-Fu, not personal experience.


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 16, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> As @CALEMT said, if you have your NREMT, you can skip the EMT portion of the 68W AIT. You may also be able to enlist at an advanced rank (E4 - Specialist) through ACASP.
> 
> This is all from Google-Fu, not personal experience.


Really? I talked with a recruiter awhile back and he said I would have to take the whole medic course there.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 16, 2017)

Medic27 said:


> Really? I talked with a recruiter awhile back and he said I would have to take the whole medic course there.


That's surprising - I was under the impression that if you have your NREMT (or NRAEMT or NRP), you do not have to take the first six weeks (or so) of it.

See an example here.


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 16, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> That's surprising - I was under the impression that if you have your NREMT (or NRAEMT or NRP), you do not have to take the first six weeks (or so) of it.


That's what I thought, who knows maybe the recruiter was full of it. Anyways OP might check with your area recruiter just to be sure.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 17, 2017)

Unless something big has changed, an NREMT or above can opt to skip the first nine weeks of AIT. Some do, some don't. You essentially go straight into "whiskey phase", where they start talking about IVs and the like. If you've little or no experience and/or you lack confidence, do yourself a favor and sit through the whole thing. 

You'd likely come in as an E2 or E3. Barring a significant amount of college credits, it's rare to get E4 coming into the Army and essentially impossible in the Navy.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> it's rare to get E4 coming into the Army



Interesting - I think with a bachelors you come in as an E4?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes. A bachelor's gets you E4. Some trade education may also help activate the process, but it's generally associated with college credit. Although from an income perspective, if you've got the bachelor's and the desire, why not try for an officer's commission?


EpiEMS said:


> Interesting - I think with a bachelors you come in as an E4?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> NREMT or above can opt to skip the first nine weeks of AIT.



This I did not know. Interesting.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Although from an income perspective, if you've got the bachelor's and the desire, why not try for an officer's commission?


Fair point!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2017)

I remember a few guys having E4 in my BCT class, I think I remember them saying they had an Associated degree, not a Bachelor's?


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 17, 2017)

@Jim37F  I think E3 is the enlistment rank for an associates for the Army. Looks like the other services bring you in lower.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Aug 17, 2017)

TeePee91 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I'm looking for some current feed back. I'm enrolling in the EMT-B program here at the local Community College, I'm 25 and still interested in enlisting in either Army or Navy. Would enlisting with this certification and experience be of any benefit towards 68W AIT or Corpsman A-School? Aside from getting a qualifying score on the ASVAB.
> 
> Thanks


Navy Corpsman, no tangible benefit other than having prior knowledge. No extra pay, benefits, etc.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @Jim37F  I think E3 is the enlistment rank for an associates for the Army. Looks like the other services bring you in lower.


that was also back in 2007, so yeah, stuffs prob (definitely) changed since then lol 

So yeah OP, check with the recruiters for actual up to date current info, otherwise you can get old out of date, no longer applicable information


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 22, 2017)

Not sure if anybody is interested (@Jim37, I think you might be ), but here goes:



> The Army Civilian Acquired Skills Program, or ACASP, is for applicants who qualify under one of the below criteria. Benefits include:
> 
> 
> Enlistment as a SPC (E-4).
> ...





> *68W*
> 
> Soldiers will be accelerated to the Army specific portion of the course (Limited Primary Care) if they hold:
> 
> ...


----------



## LanceCorpsman (Oct 27, 2017)

If you have your EMT, you can skip the first phase of corpsman A-school.

68W and corpsman are very different. As a corpsman, you have the opportunity to go to C-schools and get your RRT, MLT, X-ray, etc. And you could be working anywhere from a ship, hospital, clinic, or infantry. I went to field medical training battalion and got my 8404 and worked with the marines.

*Don't trust a word that a recruiter says to you*. Let me know if you want any more info.


----------



## Luno (Nov 15, 2017)

IIRC, you can still enlist in the Army as an E-4 if you have your NREMT cert...


----------



## soloBLS (Nov 16, 2017)

Luno said:


> IIRC, you can still enlist in the Army as an E-4 if you have your NREMT cert...


This is correct from what I'm told but make sure it's in writing if that's the way you go OP


----------



## LadyMilitaryMedic (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey, I'm very late to this conversation but I went through the Air Force Medic program in 2014 and we actually training together with the Navy at Fort Sam. So this is what I know from then and talking to the students at work it hasn't changed much.....In these two services we go through a 8 week EMT Basic Course. Air Force has to obtain their NREMT-Basic before moving on but Navy doesn't. They do participate in the Skills test but they have the NREMT skill check off sheet and a Navy check off sheet (fewer boxes from my understanding). If they pass the NREMT skill check then they can sit for the NREMT written exam and become licensed but it's not mandatory for them. Then we go to a 8 wk nursing course that is goes over hospital type stuff like catheters and sterile procedures. Then we split for the last week. Navy does a week rotation of clinicals before they ship off to their first base and Air Force goes into a week course called Air Force Specifics that goes over eye exam, EKGs, paperwork, etc. Then Air Force goes into a 6 wk clinical course before they going off to their first base. Army was also there but they have their own separate course. They told me that they don't accept the NREMT prior and they don't come out licensed. In the Air Force you can't graduate BMT/Tech school with anything higher than a E3 (A1C). OH, but I knew a few people that came in as EMT-B or paramedics before hand and before class started they give them the option to test out before hand as long as they have the NREMT card/certificate in hand. So take it to Basic or have your family bring it to you at graduation. Good Luck!!


----------



## TeePee91 (Aug 11, 2018)

LanceCorpsman said:


> If you have your EMT, you can skip the first phase of corpsman A-school.
> 
> 68W and corpsman are very different. As a corpsman, you have the opportunity to go to C-schools and get your RRT, MLT, X-ray, etc. And you could be working anywhere from a ship, hospital, clinic, or infantry. I went to field medical training battalion and got my 8404 and worked with the marines.
> 
> *Don't trust a word that a recruiter says to you*. Let me know if you want any more info.


Hello and thanks for the info. It's been a year since I posted this, but I was wondering if skipping ahead in a school still stood if I have my EMT-B. How much time would I have remaing in a school?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 11, 2018)

TeePee91 said:


> Hello and thanks for the info. It's been a year since I posted this, but I was wondering if skipping ahead in a school still stood if I have my EMT-B. How much time would I have remaing in a school?
> Thanks,
> Tim


The difference isn’t that significant from what some of the 68ws who I work with have told me.


----------



## LadyMilitaryMedic (Aug 12, 2018)

For the Air Force and Navy it knocks off about 8 weeks of the 16ish week phase 1 program. That was back in 2014 when I went through. I am still a AD AF paramedic in the ER and I can ask a couple of the newer medics that just graduated or the phase two students. I'm on nights right now so it may be a lil bit before I can get back to you.


----------



## TeePee91 (Oct 2, 2018)

LadyMilitaryMedic said:


> For the Air Force and Navy it knocks off about 8 weeks of the 16ish week phase 1 program. That was back in 2014 when I went through. I am still a AD AF paramedic in the ER and I can ask a couple of the newer medics that just graduated or the phase two students. I'm on nights right now so it may be a lil bit before I can get back to you.


Hey thanks for the support and replies, if you could look into the current timeline as discussed that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Dustoff707 (Oct 5, 2018)

The Army timeline is this, 8 weeks of an NREMT-B accredited class followed by the NREMT-B written and psychomotor exam. You have to pass the NREMT-B to progress. After that it's 8 weeks of tactical medicine with splashes of clinical medicine here and there but the emphasis is TCCC medicine. One of my old platoon Sergeants is an instructor there now for the second half. Most people that fail fail because they can't pass the NREMT-B exam.


----------



## TeePee91 (Nov 26, 2018)

Dustoff707 said:


> The Army timeline is this, 8 weeks of an NREMT-B accredited class followed by the NREMT-B written and psychomotor exam. You have to pass the NREMT-B to progress. After that it's 8 weeks of tactical medicine with splashes of clinical medicine here and there but the emphasis is TCCC medicine. One of my old platoon Sergeants is an instructor there now for the second half. Most people that fail fail because they can't pass the NREMT-B exam.



Thanks for the input, its greatly appreciated.

-Tim


----------

